
Federal Reserve's $3T virus rescue inflates market bubbles - mancerayder
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-federalreserve-mar/federal-reserves-3-trillion-virus-rescue-inflates-market-bubbles-idUSKCN24E13G
======
thoughtstheseus
Note the plural, bubbles. There is a big disconnect between the real and
financial economy. Hopefully they’ll inflate the debt away with massive
government programs. The alternative is deflation which is rough and long.

~~~
mancerayder
Can there be inflation if people save and don't spend enough?

It seems there's a split among economists, and it seems many are forecasting
stagnation and they're skeptical of inflation.

Then there are those saying that inflation is imminent.

